# (resolved)Screen glitch



## jamesfinn (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, i don't want to turn my computer on to take a screenshot so i found this one off another site. http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/8098/untitledrez6oa.jpg

It's basically what happens on my screen

I have a 19" Widescreen (1440x900 resolution, and i can't get it any lower with out stretching)

I have a really old, terrible graphics card

Ati radeon 9250

And i think it may of finally given in, or over heated. but i'm not sure.

I have a 1gb ddr ram and 1.6 ghz processor so my computers pretty terrible.

Very recently when i turn my computer on, and turn the moniter on, the moniter says no signal, but i can hear the fan turned on. and after about 10 minutes i hear the onboard sound thing beep and it finally kicks in and boots, i think this could be related to it, but it's only this morning i got the screen glitch.

Suggestions, please?

Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Screen glitch*

first thing I would do would be to borrow a monitor just to make sure it is your monitor


----------



## jamesfinn (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Screen glitch*

I personally don't think it is, it's a brand new moniter, and i've had my graphics card and processor a couple of years + . And whereever ive been able to find information people are saying video memory/over heating.

Thanks though.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Screen glitch*

ahhh ok, I was not aware that your monitor was near new, I would look at doing the same sorta thing tho and see if you can borrow a vid card just to confirm before you go spending money on a new video card, but if your monitor is ok then yes it does look video card related


----------



## jamesfinn (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Screen glitch*

bump. 

I've got myself a screenshot, im pretty certain its the graphics card now because i took this screenshot on counter strike source which can be graphic intensive (considering my specs anyway), also the graphic themselves began to deform as you can see in the screenshot, which i think rules out the moniter since it's deforming the actual map on cs:s (counter strike source)

Can anyone be pretty positive what the problem is from this and what ive told you? :








Thanks again in advance,

James.


----------



## Nutritious (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Screen glitch*

I'd try getting ATI Tray Tools and post voltages and temperatures for your hardware (especially CPU and GPU if available).


----------



## jamesfinn (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Screen glitch*

Thanks, but i've fixed it, my Power supply units fan was VERY slow therefore doing absolutely nothing, it's also likely the power supply unit it self wasn't working properly as a result which would explain why most of the hardware would not function properley, but i've fitted a new PSU and it's working fine.


----------

